# Possibly jumping on TRT



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Iam arround 30 now and started my first blast and cruise some many months ago. Now iam seriously thinking about jumping on TRT instead of comming off. But iam wondring what my Doc will tell me. Should i first come off, then go to the Doc and show him my low Test levels, or how did you do it? Iam clueless what to tell him, any input is appreciated.

Btw, how about kids? Does anyone have experience with HCG and kids?


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2017)

Why would you go on TRT?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2017)

To qualify for trt you need low test.  So you will have to come off.

If you are on blast then wtf is that shit about hcg diet and how hcg helps you keep your muscles? Maybe the tren is doing that?


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 28, 2017)

Bro I swear all your threads contradict each other


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Bro I swear all your threads contradict each other



Which ones?

Its simple. Now iam cutting and before that i was blasting and cruising for a long time. Thats my story, the end.


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting on Alpha Pharmacy TRT. That's the best TRT


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Jin said:


> I'm thinking about getting on Alpha Pharmacy TRT. That's the best TRT



Nice bro. Combined with HCG Diet and 176.5mg of Tren ED?


----------



## Dex (Mar 29, 2017)

Is this guy fukking with us?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Dex said:


> Is this guy fukking with us?


Jump on the train and try to bash me with all your power, instead of ****ing contributing to the thread. Iam about to break some noses. Cheers and thanks for your post.


----------



## Dex (Mar 29, 2017)

You need to calm down and figure out what you want. You have multiple posts about a crap load of gear, Hcg and now TRT. You say that we are being hostile, but you are threatening to break some noses?  You shouldn't worry about having kids if you are going to continue to act like a d-bag. BTW, I believe that we have a certified Internet fighter here at the UG so be careful.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Actually i kickboxed for about 6 years, if i would spend my time breaking noses, i would be in jail right now my friend. But now back to topic. I wont answer any questions not related to the topic anymore. If you think my Q are bullshit so be it, but then you have the option to leave the thread.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2017)

I squat more than you. I say whatever the **** I want.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Actually i kickboxed for about 6 years, if i would spend my time breaking noses, i would be in jail right now my friend. But now back to topic. I wont answer any questions not related to the topic anymore. If you think my Q are bullshit so be it, but then you have the option to leave the thread.


 I break arms, because I'm big and mean, and pretty...damn pretty.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 29, 2017)

So you just started with the gear a few months ago? And you're already talking trt? Nah. Hit a strong PCT, wait it out and get labs from the doc.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> So you just started with the gear a few months ago? And you're already talking trt? Nah. Hit a strong PCT, wait it out and get labs from the doc.



No, about 2 years ago. Iam close to my 30 anyway so might aswell just stay on. The only part that scares me is if i want children. Do you think HCG only will help with this?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I break arms, because I'm big and mean, and pretty...damn pretty.



Calm down my friend.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> No, about 2 years ago. Iam close to my 30 anyway so might aswell just stay on. The only part that scares me is if i want children. Do you think HCG only will help with this?


Trt was tested as birth control; it failed. Hcg will help though.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Trt was tested as birth control; it failed. Hcg will help though.



I know. The chance is definitly much lower. Your sperm count goes to shit. But it only needs 1 though. Ill talk to my Doc about it when i come off. Will be a rough time.


----------

